# Matagorda 4/8-4/10 and trailer update



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

We made a run down to matagorda to the high banks. we made it there around 9am Wednesday morning with a slight sideshore texture. We ran one long line out and it sat most of the day with a nice size cownose on it. Didn't have any luck with sharks but caught a few whiting and a few small drum. when we woke up Thursday we there were large amounts of grass, sticks, and debris in the surf which made it hard to fish and didnt have much luck that day but caught about 30 keeper blue crab and had a very nice boil on the beach. I added a few more picture of the updates on the trailer including a storage cabinet, can crusher, and a running fresh water sink!!!! The sink aone is worth a million by its self. Good luck and tight lines!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

more pics


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice!


----------



## SeaAg (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool trailer and thanks for the report.

Watch where you park tho, some don't appreciate others setting up camp in the middle of the road. Not trying to start nothing bud, just saying.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Trailer looks good man! Im gonna camp by you next time just for dinner.



SeaAg said:


> Cool trailer and thanks for the report.
> 
> Watch where you park tho, some don't appreciate others setting up camp in the middle of the road. Not trying to start nothing bud, just saying.


At the high banks in Matagorda this is the best possible spot to set up (Along the edge of the high bank). Providing two ways around camp, there is a road by the waters edge and another going around his camp. Kinda hard to tell from the pics but you can see the road around him in the second pic.

This is not a road block, you usually encounter those in the first 3 miles of the beach. :headknock


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Love it!! Love the trailer! You gave me some more ideas for mine.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Trailer looks good. You may need to add a bigger can crusher in case I stop by.lol


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

How did you catch the crab? I've never crabbed in the surf.


----------

